# FS and dishwashers



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Are the flying saucer wheels dishwasher safe? I couldn't find any info one way or the other on the box/wheel itself, so I was wondering if anyone has (un)successfully put theirs in the dishwasher.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I figure they probably arent dishwasher safe, but I think the question you really need to ask is, Do you really want poo in the thing where you put the dishes that you cook in and eat off of?


----------



## calexica (Mar 29, 2009)

Ha. I probably wouldn't worry too much about poo in the dishwasher considering how BAD and NASTY old food can get in there. As long as everything is disinfected in the end I don't think it sounds terribly gross.

I imagine that the heat (which you need to disinfect) would begin to bend and take its toll on the plastic. If you decide to risk it and give it a go I'd make sure the heat drying option is off. But yeah, I'm skeptical that it could take regular washings. Not that I've tried.


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

I find that my FS is *extremely* easy to clean in the sink. I let it sit in soapy water for about 10-15 minutes, and it pretty much cleans itself! I just do a quick scrub with a sponge after it has soaked, rinse it really well, and voila...nice and clean!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh we do white vinegar rinse twice a week in the dishwasher. And of course, the wheels would be the last cycle of the evening. 

I figured it probably wouldn't work because of the heat, but it was worth asking, seeing as we'll be having four of them. That also being said, since the hedgies will be having their own bedroom AND bathroom, there's no problem with dousing them with vinegar/water solution and letting them (the wheels, not the hedgies) sit for a bit before the usual scalding hot water rinse. 

Thanks for the input


----------

